# Superball - Innovative evolving percussion intro sale - 24 Hours Left



## Sonixinema (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

We are very excited to announce the release of Superball!

An innovative evolving percussion library for Kontakt

Performed by virtuoso percussionist Joby Burgess (_Black Panther, Mission Impossible_)

Recorded by Emmy nominated Nick Wollage (_Star Wars, Wonder Woman_)

Captured at the iconic British Grove Studios, London.

*Available at a fantastic intro price of £119*

Click here to find out more!








Thank you all for your continued support!

Louis & Tomas

Sonixinema

​


----------



## mouse (Dec 13, 2018)

This looks and sounds fantastic!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 13, 2018)

Love it!!


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow sounds awesome!


----------



## Farkle (Dec 13, 2018)

I do love this sound! What Kontakt version is it formatted for?


----------



## HBen (Dec 13, 2018)

Quick question: Kontakt Player or Kontakt Full? I cannot find any information about this. Please answer, thank you.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Dec 13, 2018)

You've read my mind!


----------



## ka00 (Dec 13, 2018)

This is how it sounds when your old junkyard starship is struggling to reach light speed. I love it!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2018)

Seems cool, but for $150. __ will watch for early-adopter impressions.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2018)

Original and unsettling.


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 13, 2018)

HBen said:


> Quick question: Kontakt Player or Kontakt Full? I cannot find any information about this. Please answer, thank you.


Hello everyone! Instrument requires full Kontakt version 5.7.0 and up. Thanks for the interest and let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 14, 2018)

Finally!!! A percussion library speaking my language.


----------



## thebob (Dec 14, 2018)

do you guys manage to download this ?mine fails every 2 seconds, at 600 kbits / seconds. 
I usually download at 100/150Mb/s


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 14, 2018)

thebob said:


> do you guys manage to download this ?mine fails every 2 seconds, at 600 kbits / seconds.
> I usually download at 100/150Mb/s



I had no problems.


----------



## thebob (Dec 14, 2018)

It ended up working ! eager to try it, seems like superwork and the kind of sound I can't resist


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 14, 2018)

thebob said:


> It ended up working ! eager to try it, seems like superwork and the kind of sound I can't resist


Glad it worked, hope you enjoy!


----------



## emasters (Dec 14, 2018)

thebob said:


> do you guys manage to download this ?mine fails every 2 seconds, at 600 kbits / seconds.
> I usually download at 100/150Mb/s



I got it to download -- stopped multiple times during the download, but restarted where it left off. Finished the download and it unzipped fine.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 14, 2018)

This is pure torture, since I'm out of money. But it's definitely on my list. Good work!


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Dec 16, 2018)

Great sounds, very useful and inspiring. But I think it's a bit overpriced. Good stuff in there without doubt, but something is lacking. Some more possibilities for sounddesign would be nice. Same with the hybrid scoring strings. But all in all I don't regret the purchase!


----------



## Random Guy (Dec 16, 2018)

I also think it's overpriced. I was really excited for this library, but dropped it after seeing the price. I really like hybrid scoring strings, but I was expecting a little more for this. If it came with more content, then I would pick it up. But at this price, there isn't enough to justify the purchase.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 16, 2018)

The Darris said:


> Finally!!! A percussion library speaking my language.



First thing I thought when I saw this was how stoked you'd be for it! Haha

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 16, 2018)

Brendon Williams said:


> First thing I thought when I saw this was how stoked you'd be for it! Haha
> 
> Sounds fantastic!


I wish I had the funds for it but no new vi's for me for a while. Trying to save up to buy a house. My wife and I are learning how to adult finally. 

-C


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 17, 2018)

Random Guy said:


> I also think it's overpriced. I was really excited for this library, but dropped it after seeing the price. I really like hybrid scoring strings, but I was expecting a little more for this. If it came with more content, then I would pick it up. But at this price, there isn't enough to justify the purchase.



I have it and I'm very happy with it, and there is so much content I almost felt overwhelmed. Also you can tweak every sound so much that there are endless possibilities. I have great admiration for Sonixinema and what they do, and appreciate they invested a lot to record in a great studio with a great player and engineer. In the end that's what makes the difference in the final product!


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 18, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> I have it and I'm very happy with it, and there is so much content I almost felt overwhelmed. Also you can tweak every sound so much that there are endless possibilities. I have great admiration for Sonixinema and what they do, and appreciate they invested a lot to record in a great studio with a great player and engineer. In the end that's what makes the difference in the final product!


Thanks for the kind words! We wanted to make this our best library yet, and working with amazing talent such as Joby and Nick was such a privilege. We're thrilled to hear that you and so many others are enjoying the content in the library!


----------



## Sonixinema (Jan 1, 2019)

We wanted to begin the new year by expressing our appreciation for all of the support that you have given us throughout 2018!

We started this year by opening our first studio in London, whilst working on 2 brand new and exciting libraries. We created a series of Vlogs and Blogs about the process of sampling and starting our own studio, worked with world class talent, and recorded in one of our dream studios!

All of this wouldn't have been possible without you, and we are thrilled to hear the positive response to *Superball.* The next library is coming soon and is just as exciting, so stay tuned...

We hope you have a wonderful New Year!

Louis & Tomas

Pssst - There are only 24 hours left of the *Superball* intro sale

Find out more​_Returns to £149 on January 2nd 2019 11:59pm UTC​_


----------

